# Moving Captured Swarm From Nuc to Hive



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait until they have some brood capped on at least one frame.. If you transfer too early, they often will abscond. Should not be a problem in a two story nuc for another week, then move. Drawn comb is good, it gives them a head start.

cchoganjr


----------

